# Bloemfontein vape vendors



## Scott (29/6/17)

I was cruising google looking for vendors in Bloemfontein and came across an ECIGSSA post from 2014 indicating Bloemfontein was literally dead in the vape vendor department. Google seems to back this up but that opinion was posted many moons ago. Does anybody have a fresh opinion or news of whether anything has changed? I was hoping to buy a complete set of new gear where I could actually handle the equipment before buying it. I really don't want to revert to hit and miss online purchases.


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/17)

Scott said:


> I was cruising google looking for vendors in Bloemfontein and came across an ECIGSSA post from 2014 indicating Bloemfontein was literally dead in the vape vendor department. Google seems to back this up but that opinion was posted many moons ago. Does anybody have a fresh opinion or news of whether anything has changed? I was hoping to buy a complete set of new gear where I could actually handle the equipment before buying it. I really don't want to revert to hit and miss online purchases.


Hey man.

Vikings Vape are based in Bloem. 

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/6/17)

And their service is excellent 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> And their service is excellent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Vikings Vape are based in Bloem.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I am there for a week in July and will definitely find their store. Good news to hear the situation is not as bleak as it sounded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> And their service is excellent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Thanks I just found their web-page and address. Will definitely pay them a visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

